# Any help with Dayton Wt3 woofer tester



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

So i just got my tester today and loaded it into my windows vista based laptop and when ever according to instructions understood everything but calibrating the leads which it tells you to short them and hit calibrate leads. I did this and a window popped up saying something about the resistance wasn't correct :huh:. So i went ahead and followed the rest of the instructions and it keeps telling me my box size is to small for the Fs range or something like that.

I was hoping that sombody with experiance with this product would be able to walk me through this thing as i've got some very nice drivers without any known parameters other then knowing they are 4ohms :scratch: Any help wpuld be much appreiciated, Thanks to anybody in advance.

P.S. I am going to walk through the setup instructions one more time to see if that does anything.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i just set it up again and there is somthing i'm not getting, at this point i think i'll call parts express tec support unless anyone chimes in before i get the chance. I really want to use this thing bad and know it would come in handy for future builds to come just need to figure out how it works.:dontknow:


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I ran one on Vista for awhile and it can be tricky to get it going at first. I had to play around with my audio and usb hardware settings. 

If you are trying to do a vas test just use the added weight method. (Nickels are 5g each, 4 rolls was enough to do the biggest 18" drivers around.) In order to use the vas method your box has to be really small and you have to know the exact internal volume. I tried that method 3 times and the sealed box I had was always too large to produce a big enough change in the FS. You have to add a lot of mass to subwoofers to change it enough.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ricci said:


> I ran one on Vista for awhile and it can be tricky to get it going at first. I had to play around with my audio and usb hardware settings.
> 
> If you are trying to do a vas test just use the added weight method. (Nickels are 5g each, 4 rolls was enough to do the biggest 18" drivers around.) In order to use the vas method your box has to be really small and you have to know the exact internal volume. I tried that method 3 times and the sealed box I had was always too large to produce a big enough change in the FS. You have to add a lot of mass to subwoofers to change it enough.


Thanks for the reply Ricci. Couple of questions: Do i have to have a box to get the paremeters of the drivers or can i go with the results that it gives me when i hit the free air tab then apply those to the Winsid program and have it give me proper box sizes? And the drivers i'm trying to find the parameters on are an 8'' midbass and a 5'' midrange so i was curious as to how much weight to add, i also think that it is still wanting me to provide a box size when using the weighted method. I don't know it just confuses me the more i mess with it. Still need to call PE tec. and see if they can walk me through it but haven't had time to do so. Thanks again:T


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

When you get to the part where it tests the vas it will use either a test box method or an added mass method. Just select to use added mass. You shouldn't need a whole lot for the size of drivers that you are testing. Probably one roll worth of nickels ($2) would be plenty. The vas test is hard to get accurate. don't worry about it too much if it comes out different from the mfg specs.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks, Ricci. I did what you recommended and finally came up with some numbers :clap:, Question now is can i just plug those into Winisd and get a box size? Thanks again, Bambino.:T


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Yes you can.

The real power of the WT is getting accurate impedance vs frequency measurements of finished speakers. :T
You can tell all sorts of things about them from just that one simple measurement.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks again Ricci, Don't be surprised if i have more questions once i start plugging away.:dontknow:


----------

